# Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Dezember 2012)

*Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Also was bekam man für 400€,600€, 1000€
welcher Sockel war aktuell ich mein 775 und sockel A 754
Welche Grafikkarte waren aktuell Einsteiger wie Mittelklasse
Welche Bildschirmauflösung war gängig ich mein es war 1024-768 / 1280-1024 mit 19" 17"ern
Die Jahre davor 2002 bis hinab 1995 wären auch interessant.
Liste mit
CPU und Sockel
GPU
RAM art und menge
HDD menge
Laufwerk
Bildschirmgröße


----------



## HanZ4000 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Leider kann ich zu Deiner Frage nichts genaues sagen, habe mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht speziell mit diesem Thema beschäftigt.

Aber ein Tipp: Falls du es ganz genau wissen möchtest: Schau doch auf die Populären Herstellerseiten und deren Wikipedia-Einträge über deren Produkte aus den entsprechenden Jahren.

Mfg

HanZ4000


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

amd atlon xp 3200+ war so das maximum 
p4 gabs auch aber was die so konnten kein plan mehr 
 preise keine ahnung mehr

hier noch nen link zur atlon xp reihe http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon XP 3200+ - AXDA3200DKV4E.html


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (27. Dezember 2012)

L0L schrieb:


> amd atlon 3200+



Wer hatte den nicht


----------



## unre4l (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Also ich bin mir nicht garantiert sicher aber ich kann mich noch an mein damaligen Einsteiger/MK PC von ungefähr 2000 erinnern (damals spielte nur Office für mich eine Rolle).

AMD Athlon XP 1600+ (Sockel A )
Geforce2 GTS
DDR 200/166 256MB
80 GB HDD
CD Brenner
19" Hanns.G TFT

Preis habe ich keine Ahnung mehr is immerhin 12 Jahre her und dazwischen gabs ne Menge HW


----------



## Ion (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Zu der Zeit hatte ich glaube ich einen Athlon 4000+ mit einer 6600GT gepaart und spielte auf 1280x1024


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Die XPdinger ala 2500+ und 3200+ waren da weit verbreitet. Genau wie ATI 9600/9800pro Karten.

... mein XP2500+ fuhr ich bis 2009, daher auch mein Nick


----------



## derP4computer (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*



L0L schrieb:


> amd atlon xp 3200+ war so das maximum


Jau, meiner läuft immer noch auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## Smoky-066 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

2003 Hab ich mir einen PC gebaut mit :

Athlon XP 2200
Asus irgentwas mit 333
glaub 512mb ram 
und Geforce 4400Ti  

war damals ne super Maschine !


----------



## type_o (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Ich hatte mir 2003 ein 'Rumrum Sorglos Paket' (Medion ) für 1100,- gekauft! 
CPU: Intel P4 3,06 GHz HT
Ram: 512Mb 
GraKa: FX 5600 (glaub mit 256Mb V-Ram) 
HDD: 160 GB 
CD Brenner
19' CRT 1024-768 

Was ein Fehlgriff! Blieb aber bis zum C2D 8400 bei mir.  

MfG type_o


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

*[2003*] 



CPU und Sockel|AMD Athlon XP-M 2800+@2,5GHz, Sockel A
GPU|Leadtek WinFast A250 Ultra TD, GeForce4 Ti4600, 128MB DDR 
RAM art und menge|512MB DDR (2x256MB)
HDD menge|1x 80GB
Laufwerk|DVD-Laufwerk und CD-Brenner
Bildschirmgröße|19" CRT
*[2002*] 



CPU und Sockel|AMD Athlon XP 1800+@1,66GHz, Sockel A
GPU|Nvidia GeForce3 Ti 200, 64MB DDR 
RAM art und menge|256MB DDR 
HDD menge|1x 60GB
Laufwerk|CD-Brenner
Bildschirmgröße|19" CRT
*[2001*] 



CPU und Sockel|AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1200/1400MHz, Sockel A
GPU|Nvidia GeForce2 GTS, 32MB DDR 
RAM art und menge|256MB SD-RAM
HDD menge|1x 60GB
Laufwerk|CD-Brenner
Bildschirmgröße|17" CRT


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Hm...
Intel P4 3,06 GHz HT @ 3,5 GHz
4 x 512 MB DDR, Dual Channel
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
2 x 200 GB HDD Maxtor
1 x 120 GB HDD WD
1 x 80 GB HDD WD
Plextor CD-Brenner
Toshiba DVD-ROM Laufwerk
1280x1024 PVA TFT Samsung

Nachtrag: Anfang 2003 war das aber ziemlich fett... und weit jenseits der im Startpost genannten Preisvorstellungen.

und noch 'nen Athlon-Rechner mit 2400+ @3200+ mit nForce2-Chipsatz als Zweitsystem


----------



## Nazzy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Guten,alten Zeiten 

Athlon 2000+ , 512 Ram und 4200er ti  Medusa :>.


----------



## alexq (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau das Jahr. 

Amd Duron 1,2GHz, Geforce 2MX, Board (Asus)
512MB DDR
80GB HDD
CD-Brenner 
17" CRT

Mein 1. eigener PC


----------



## Icedaft (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Medion Titanium MD 8000

Abgesehen vom 1. PC (C64) mein erster "richtiger" PC .... NIE WIEDER MEDION....
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## PhilSe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Hast ned ne PCGH mit DVD gekauft? Da waren alle PCGH Jahrgang 2000-2011 als PDF drauf...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

2003

CPU AMD: Anfangs iirc XP3000+, sehr früh dann 3200+ (wenn auch nicht unbedingt immer in großer Zahl). Kurz vor Jahresende kam der So754 mit den ersten Athlon64, dazwischen war eine lange Durststrecke. Beliebte Basis war der Nforce2, Via müsste den KT400 angeboten haben.
CPU Intel: Sockel 478. Anfangs Northood B (max. 3.06 GHz HT) auf i845pe und i850E (und E7205 aus dem Workstationbereich für DD-DDR), im Frühjahr kam dann Northwood C von 2,4 bis 3,2 GHz (alle mit HT), was auch bis zum At64 die schnellsten Gamer-CPUs blieben (und die schnellsten Anwendungs-CPUs auch darüber hinaus). Kurz vor dem Athlon dann bekanntermaßen noch Gallatin als erste Extreme Edition (3,2 GHz). Basis von da an i865/875 (848 für Billigstsysteme)
GPU ATI: Radeon 9000 Reihe, iirc ab Sommer
GPU Nvidia: Geforce FX müsste zum Jahresende erschienen sein

2002: Entsprechend Radeon 8000, Geforce 4ti, mittlere Athlon XP Riege und Northwood B
2001: Geforce3, ATI war was für Exoten, AMD hat erst 133er T-Birds und dann die ersten XP gemeistert, Intel den Pentium mit Northwood A in den Griff zu bekommen versucht
2000: t-bird triumphiert, intel macht Flachköpper mit dem Williamette P4, alle Welt kauft entweder Geforce 2, Kyro II oder wartet auf die Voodoo 4.

(weiteres könnte ich mir auch noch zusammenreimen, aber wieso guckt der TE nicht einfach auf Wikipedia nach? Die CPU und GPU Listen sind eigentlich sehr gut mit Erscheinungsdaten gepflegt)


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Vllt. geht es dem TE um das P/L Verhältniss von damals, im Vergleich zu heute?  
In dieser Zeit gab es noch richtig Konkurenz zw. AMD und INTEL, nicht so wie heute  ! 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden damal mehr AMD- Systeme verwendet. Ich war mit INTEL ein OUTSIDER! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Niza (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Hast ned ne PCGH mit DVD gekauft? Da waren alle PCGH Jahrgang 2000-2011 als PDF drauf...



Es handelt sich um die PCGH Ausgabe 09/2011

Dort waren alle PDF Ausgaben der PCGH 2000 bis 2010 drauf.



2003:
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Nvidia GeForce FX 5000er Reihe (z.B.FX 5600) oder Ati Readeon 9000er Reihe (z.B. Ati Readeon 9800)
512 MB DDR Ram
160GB HDD
DVD Rom Laufwerk


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Die ATi 9000er gehören noch zu 2002 (Herbst), 2003 kam die Modellpflege mit 9800 Pro usw. - die ersten NV FX 5800 eher im Frühjahr 2003, nVidias laute Schande , die verbesserten Versionen kamen dann später im Jahr, FX 5900 und Ableger



type_o schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden damal mehr AMD- Systeme verwendet. Ich war mit INTEL ein OUTSIDER!


Ja, stimmt, die armen Leute bevorzugten AMD.  Aber 2003 war definitiv ein Inteljahr


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

oh lang ists her.
2003 dürfte noch
S478 P4 3GHz
6600GT AGP
512 MB DDR400 RAM
unter meinem Tisch gewerkelt haben


----------



## PhilSe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Echt schon so lange her? Aber dieses Jahr war glaub au eine mit den ganzen Heften als PDF dabei wenn mich ned alles täuscht...


----------



## Supeq (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Hatte damals n Athlon XP 2500 mit ner Radeon 9800 Pro(!)


----------



## robbe07 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Anfang 2002 gekauft: Pentium 4 Sockel 478 mit 2,0GHz(Willamette), MSI 845 Ultra-ARU Mainboard, Coolermaster Aero4 Lite, Leadtek winfast 4200ti mit 64MB Ram, 256MB Ram DDR 266 von Infinion, ner 40GB IDE Seagate Festplatte und nen Enermax NT mit 350Watt und Drehpoti. Gehäuse war was ganz billiges in beige. 			 						 			 						 				​


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Oh Danke qn alle
Die PDF von PCGH habe ich auch nur nicht daran gedacht und ja es geht um die preise
@octocore schon fette Maschine 2003 Respekt
2GB Arbeitsspeicher waren damals sau teuer.
das es die FX5xxx reihe schon 2003 gab wusste ich nicht. ati also schon 2003 mit der 9xxx reihe. Dachte immer es war erst 2004 als diese kamen.
ich bin später eingestiegen (2006) alles was zuvor war kenne ich nicht.
aber ich brauche es für meine Webseite als Orientierung was Für PC Spiele laufen. ab und bis, geordnet nach Jahres zahlen.
Ist einfacher für daus.
Ein Langzeit Projekt irgendwann abgesichert auf mein eigenen webspace derzeit freehoster (phpbb3 und mainHtml mit BuddyW)


----------



## Apokalypsos (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Weiß jemand noch was 2003 für gamer PC hardware nötig war einsteiger auch.*

Athlon XP 2400+
Asus A7N8X
Geforce FX 5200
17" Röhre mit 1600*1200 

Denn Rest weiß ich nichtmehr, war aber noname Zeugs.


----------



## Zwitschack (10. Januar 2013)

Meiner war bissel einfach gehalten:
AMD Athlon 2000+
AsRock A7VM2
GeForce MX440
256MB DDR-RAM
DVD RAM
ZIP-Laufwerk


----------

